# noose



## DooBr




----------



## The_Traveler

IMO, the first one is about 3 inches too high. You've clipped the interesting stuff.


----------



## EcoWarrior

I think the photos need to include more of the noose.


----------



## petto

^^ I agree


----------



## DooBr

alright thanks for the input. ill have to tie another one up one of these days. the knot was a little sloppy thats why i didnt show the show thing


----------

